# Fisherman Missing!!!!



## DDD (Mar 11, 2017)

Folks, a man has went missing after his boat sank yesterday on Black Shoals.  He has not been located and as you can imagine his family is worried sick.

Story is going to be on WSB at 11 tonight, don't have a link yet, but here are some pics of him.

His name is Troy Cobb.


----------



## Upatoi Sportsman (Mar 11, 2017)

Praying for him and his family.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2017)

Praying for a safe return


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Mar 11, 2017)

the wind was HORRIBLE yesterday....and, the way it was blowing (NNW), it was coming right down the length of that lake.....so, i imagine it got REAL bad out there....

it doesn't sound good...


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 11, 2017)

I sure hope all is well,,,, prayers sent,,,, you guys got the wind we had yesterday and the day before,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2017)

Praying for a safe return. Is there any updates


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/wsbtv....ther-missing-after-boating-accident/501862843


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2017)

Not looking good.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 12, 2017)

from the few pics we see looks like the guy doesn't wear PFD's.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 12, 2017)

Prayers


----------



## LTZ25 (Mar 12, 2017)

So sad to here . 
Always wear a PDF , especially when by yourself or in a small boat .


----------



## Killdee (Mar 12, 2017)

Man thats terrible, prayers for the family


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 12, 2017)

Prayers for the family.  I'm so glad that little one wasn't with him.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 12, 2017)

LTZ25 said:


> So sad to here .
> Always wear a PDF , especially when by yourself or in a small boat .



This


I have guys make fun of me because I run the lake in a 19ft bass boat with one on.... u just never know...

Hope everything turns out good


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2017)

I`ve been running a boat for 45 years or more, and I never wore a life vest, until I saw this video not long ago. That broke me of that bad habit. My vest is on now before I crank the outboard. I tempted Fate too long.


----------



## antharper (Mar 12, 2017)

Sad news , prayers for the family !


----------



## LTZ25 (Mar 12, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been running a boat for 45 years or more, and I never wore a life vest, until I saw this video not long ago. That broke me of that bad habit. My vest is on now before I crank the outboard. I tempted Fate too long.


It's hard to keep them Gators out of the water .


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 12, 2017)

Sad, I almost drowned on Lake Varner 17 years ago when we had bad winds and my jon boat started taking on water hard to swim with clothes on


----------



## Beretta682 (Mar 13, 2017)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> This
> 
> 
> I have guys make fun of me because I run the lake in a 19ft bass boat with one on.... u just never know...
> ...



This

Whens the last time you heard "The victim drowned and was wearing a life preserver" 

Praying for him and his family.


----------



## GaMudd (Mar 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been running a boat for 45 years or more, and I never wore a life vest, until I saw this video not long ago. That broke me of that bad habit. My vest is on now before I crank the outboard. I tempted Fate too long.



I also saw this video and went out and bought a PFD myself.  I wonder how many others saw this and were inspired to quit tempting fate and start riding safe.


----------



## mlbowfin (Mar 13, 2017)

GaMudd said:


> I also saw this video and went out and bought a PFD myself.  I wonder how many others saw this and were inspired to quit tempting fate and start riding safe.



good thing those boys didn't get run over by one of those three boats that flew by them after the crash.. they never slowed down..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2017)

mlbowfin said:


> good thing those boys didn't get run over by one of those three boats (make that four boats) that flew by them after the crash.. they never slowed down..



First of all, my Prayers go out to the man, his family members and friends, that his boat had capsized mentioned in the above details.

NIC, Thank you for sharing this information as I rarely have the opportunity to fish out of a boat BUT now I know that I will never get on-board without a life jacket.

Thank goodness, that at least one boat stopped to check on these two guys.  I don't think that fishing would ever be more important than trying to save someone's life in a situation like this.  These other four boats that rocketed by had to see this mishap for sure but it appears that they didn't care about their competitors.  To me, a world record fish would not be as important as helping someone in distress.  I must say that I was amazed at just how fast this occurred even as the boat was being powered down in anticipation of a rouge wave as such.  I hope that this video helps teach a valuable lesson to other guys and gals out there fishing.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 14, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I don't think that fishing would ever be more important than trying to save someone's life in a situation like this.  These other four boats that rocketed by had to see this mishap for sure but it appears that they didn't care about their competitors.  To me, a world record fish would not be as important as helping someone in distress.   QUOTE]
> 
> 
> that's the world we live in today. being #1 is so important
> that people loss their humanity to often get there.


----------



## Katalee (Mar 14, 2017)

Prayers sent.


----------



## across the river (Mar 14, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> *These other four boats that rocketed by had to see this mishap for sure but it appears that they didn't care about their competitors. *



I wasn't there and obviously, like the rest of us, have no idea what the guys that drove by saw or didn't see.  However, what I can say is if you look at it, they came by a full minute or more after the incident.  Running at 50-60mph, you can do the math, they were a mile or close to it back.  I don't think you can assume they saw it happen, being that far back.   The guys sound like they had climbed back up, so I do think you can assume that they knew what had happened.  Saying that they knew the guys wrecked and flew by isn't fair to whoever they were.


----------



## MOTS (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, back to the guy who has probably drowned, I really hate it for him and his family. The best I can tell it's only 650 acres of water? Is that correct? Seems like that would be an easy area to search with all the new tech stuff they mentioned to have.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 14, 2017)

Prayers for the family. I saved a guy at Varner not to long ago. Really wish these lakes would make the boat length longer not shorter. I've seen some boats on all these lake you couldn't pay me to get in. Something has to change.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 14, 2017)

any more news on the OP's story yet?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 15, 2017)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/roc...ke-called-various-agencies-for-help/502686687


----------



## silverrubicon (Mar 15, 2017)

I wasn't aware that the lake was open at night.


----------



## boatbuilder (Mar 15, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> Prayers for the family. I saved a guy at Varner not to long ago. Really wish these lakes would make the boat length longer not shorter. I've seen some boats on all these lake you couldn't pay me to get in. Something has to change.



Please do not wish for more regulation. We need less rules not more.


----------



## boatbuilder (Mar 15, 2017)

Tmpr111 said:


> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/roc...ke-called-various-agencies-for-help/502686687



I don't mean to second guess the poor guy but So much about this makes no sense. 

Who calls the law when there trolling battery goes dead on a 650 acre lake? Didn't they have a paddle?

When they started to have problems why didn't they put on life jackets? Did they not have any? did they find life jackets in the boat?

I guess the water is a lot more dangerous than we give it credit for.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 15, 2017)

I would like to know the distance from the island to
the main land. one thing I haven't seen mentioned is
why was the boat sinking in the first place?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 15, 2017)

boatbuilder said:


> Please do not wish for more regulation. We need less rules not more.



Yea I get it. But they are talking about restricting boats over 16ft. That makes no sense.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 15, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> Yea I get it. But they are talking about restricting boats over 16ft. That makes no sense.




restricting them how exactly?


----------



## Joel (Mar 16, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> restricting them how exactly?


Black Shoals does not allow any boats 16'1" or larger.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 16, 2017)

Joel said:


> Black Shoals does not allow any boats 16'1" or larger.




nothing wrong with that.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 16, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> nothing wrong with that.



Why do you think all these boats are flipping/sinking. Sure it's not that they are to big. I had a 14ft boat when I started fishing Varner. 1 trip we took it out and I gave it away and bought and 18ft bass boat. The 14ft boat was way to small and very dangerous with the white capping going on the day we were in the 14ft boat. We almost sunk it that day. I can't tell you the number of boats I've seen turn over on all these lake like Varner,Bear creek, and blackshoals. I used to fish every weekend for 3 straight years and have saved over 17 boats that have flipped due to the high winds. Saved a guy and his boat Feb 11,2017
At the first HVBA tournament due to the wind his boat 12ft flipped right at in ramp and he almost didn't make it to the bank less than 50ft from the ramp. No way they need to restrict a boat as long as it's battery powered that is  just plain folish and dumb IMO.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 16, 2017)

are these battery power only lakes?

I see your point and agree. fished a tourney out at blackshear several yrs back. it was a kayak tourney. 
man I thought I was gonna die trying to paddle back the wind was so strong. I think a bit of what your saying is honestly boaters education to a good degree. 
people will go out when the wind is blowing dorthey, toto, and their house all over Gods creation ya know. 
I would not be against a boaters education course being a rule ever for the PWC folks too. might save some lives don't ya think?


----------



## Buck Nasty (Mar 17, 2017)

boatbuilder said:


> Please do not wish for more regulation. We need less rules not more.



Amen, its not about regulations its about common sense and you cant regulate that.


----------



## boatbuilder (Mar 17, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> Why do you think all these boats are flipping/sinking. Sure it's not that they are to big. I had a 14ft boat when I started fishing Varner. 1 trip we took it out and I gave it away and bought and 18ft bass boat. The 14ft boat was way to small and very dangerous with the white capping going on the day we were in the 14ft boat. We almost sunk it that day. I can't tell you the number of boats I've seen turn over on all these lake like Varner,Bear creek, and blackshoals. I used to fish every weekend for 3 straight years and have saved over 17 boats that have flipped due to the high winds. Saved a guy and his boat Feb 11,2017
> At the first HVBA tournament due to the wind his boat 12ft flipped right at in ramp and he almost didn't make it to the bank less than 50ft from the ramp. No way they need to restrict a boat as long as it's battery powered that is  just plain folish and dumb IMO.



There is a lot more to making a boat safe than just length. 

The problem that I see is people overloading boats that are made to be light and carried on top of a car and rated . I see boats rated for 500 pounds and a 50 pound motor loaded with 400 pounds of batteries and 3 trolling motors and 500 pounds of redneck.

Some of The feats of engineering that I have seen on bear creek and Varner are hilarious.


----------



## boatbuilder (Mar 17, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> are these battery power only lakes?
> 
> I see your point and agree. fished a tourney out at blackshear several yrs back. it was a kayak tourney.
> man I thought I was gonna die trying to paddle back the wind was so strong. I think a bit of what your saying is honestly boaters education to a good degree.
> ...



We already have enough rules.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 17, 2017)

boatbuilder said:


> 500 pounds of redneck.




huge part of the problem.


----------



## Joel (Mar 17, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> huge part of the problem.




Not really appropriate considering the OP...


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 17, 2017)

Well back on topic here... any update??


----------



## drewskyc (Mar 22, 2017)

Any updates on this guy? I keep checking the news outlets and seems like there are no new developments.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 22, 2017)

So sad.  Prayers lifted!


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Mar 23, 2017)

Joel said:


> Black Shoals does not allow any boats 16'1" or larger.



I'm glad somebody said this --- I'd be mad if I towed my boat (18' Alumacraft flat-bottom with 2 trolling motors) to that lake and they wouldn't let me put it in!! I usually fish Varner and it's not an issue there. Does anyone know if Clybel/Charlie Elliot has any such silly restrictions??? It would be nice to know before I bother trying to fish there!


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 23, 2017)

GunslingerG20 said:


> I'm glad somebody said this --- I'd be mad if I towed my boat (18' Alumacraft flat-bottom with 2 trolling motors) to that lake and they wouldn't let me put it in!! I usually fish Varner and it's not an issue there. Does anyone know if Clybel/Charlie Elliot has any such silly restrictions??? It would be nice to know before I bother trying to fish there!



Ive put my 18ft boat in there several times, There not gonna measure it unless its a bass boat. Thats the idea of the rule.
Any updates on Troy, I havent seen any on the news sites etc.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Mar 29, 2017)

*Update as of 3-29*

Body Recovered 

http://www.rockdalenewtoncitizen.co...cle_30de60bd-5f15-5a80-b7ae-78388f498abf.html


----------



## fullstrut (Mar 29, 2017)

Sad story.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 29, 2017)

RIP Troy Cobb


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 29, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> rip troy cobb



x2,,,,


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 29, 2017)

Prayers for the family.   I'm glad they found him.  I know it is a relief for them to at least have that.


----------



## jocko755 (Mar 29, 2017)

Tragic.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 29, 2017)

Its sad,need to be better prepapred for what could come up on the lake. I carry extra bilge pumps even when i had my 20ft bass boat. April 1,2000 i was fishing a jon boat tournament on lake varner , high winds 30+ and i capsized and nearly drowned,after that i have an extra bilge pump and a 1 gallon jug,hopefully it will never happen again


----------



## drewskyc (Mar 29, 2017)

I read the families GoFundMe page that had a description of the events leading up to how it all took place. Seems like there were a lot of opportunities to avoid this tragedy. I get that its not the DNR's job to assist boaters and what not but if these guys were dead in the water and a significant weather pattern with high winds was emerging would it have been too much trouble to lend these guys a hand? Also not wearing a life jacket....This just should not have happened.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 29, 2017)

link to  the gofundme page?


----------



## drewskyc (Mar 29, 2017)

http://www.gofundme.com/truth-4-troy-trust-4-daughters


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 29, 2017)

thanks drew. DNR dropped the ball here I think.


----------



## LTZ25 (Mar 29, 2017)

DNR should have done thier job and got them to saftey , they are going to get the heck sued out of them . With means we pay for thier laziness.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 30, 2017)

after looking, I cant see where its stated that its DNR's job to do so. I'm still looking though. 
I think its a humanity issue. when somebody is in
trouble, you help them. that's plain and simple.


----------



## Dawgfaninbama (Mar 30, 2017)

Very sad.
My family had a family reunion at the pavilion there last October. 
Prayers for this family!
It was a very windy day when we were there. I remember thinking I'd hate to be out in a jon boat. It was white capping that day.


----------

